# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  kam nje laptop dhe dua te lish me internetin

## rrogozhinsi

kam blere ne laptop tani,,eshte windows 7..doja ta lidhaj me internetin,,e kam me albtelekomin,,kur kam provuar laptope te tjere,,vetem sa kam futur fishen edhe eshte bere direkt lidhja,ndersa ne kete rast jo,,,cfare mund te bej??/

----------


## Njuton

merr numrin te telefonit te ndihmes ndaj klientit 133.
Te ndihmoje per konfigurimin e win 7.

PO sikur dikush te kishte linux, a do te ndihmonin?

----------

